# Stainless Steel Splashback



## jannymac (Apr 25, 2007)

I have bought a stainless steel splashback to put on a wall that has still to be tiled, could anyone please tell me if its best to attach it onto tiles or to fix it onto the wall and tile round it.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome JannyMac:
I would install the SS backsplash and tile around it.
Glenn


----------



## jannymac (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you for your reply, when my husband and I were talking about what would be best I thought it would be best to tile round it, he thought it better the other way so Im glad Im right, ha ha.  Thanks again.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 26, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome JannyMac:
> I would install the SS backsplash and tile around it.
> Glenn



 I second that!
 Every SS backsplash I have seen has been glued in place so the glue would stick better to drywall than a tile.


----------



## jannymac (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for your help.


----------



## MattCoops (May 22, 2007)

I think they look better if you tile the whole thing then screw the stainless steel sheet over the tile using a masonry bit.
The stainless steel you have is just a sheet over the stove, right?


----------

